# Shout out to the Utah Chukar and wildlife foundation



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wanted to give the UCWF a shoutout, they've done and continue to do amazing work for upland and wildlife throughout our state. They've installed tons of guzzlers and it looks like they will be doing plenty more. Here's the email they sent out about what's being worked on now, keep up the good work UCWF and thank you:

If anyone is willing to help provide more information about chukar hunting/upland hunting at the state fair please see the information below and contact Alan Smith at [email protected]

Will you see if anyone is interested in attending the State Fair from September 10th thru the 20thand being available at the DNR building to answer questions about upland hunting and our organization? We don't need to staff it full time, but if anyone is interested they get in for free. Have them contact me if they are interested and I will communicate the list to Trish.

I think they should be prepared to be there for a 4 hour shift.

Al

Guzzlers

The BLM, UDWR and UCWF will be working to install a number of guzzlers in the Central region starting on August 21. This is a unique new partnership and the BLM will do the majority of the installation work. On the 21st the UDWR crew along with a few UCWF members will show the BLM crew how we install the newest design of upland guzzlers. The BLM crew then plans on installing the remaining guzzlers, but will probably offer our members the opportunity to come help with some of the installs. Look for future emails with dates and times. If all goes well, this will be the first of a 3 phase project consisting of over 50 guzzlers.

We also expect to help install 5 guzzlers on UDWR property in the Central region during Sept. Look for future emails requesting volunteers for these installs.

Thanks,
Travis

-- 
Travis Proctor
Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation
www.utahchukars.org


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Thumbs up! I hope to be able to help out on some of those guzzlers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you Airborne and friends.

.


----------

